# Hello everyone!



## Xoxonis (Apr 19, 2008)

Just joined with high expectations. RYA coastal skipper and in and out of the sea (with small craft) since I was a kid, but into sailing only for a few years... have circumnavigated a few Greek islands, like Kos and Kalymnos, but also Crete on my pride and joy, a 3,40m Zodiac with a 10hp Mercury. Now planning to abandon my present life (style) and cruise the world on my own or with partner, provided I find the right one (boat I mean...).

Meanwhile, planning a sailing holiday this summer for about three weeks. Would welcome any tips, suggestions?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. what's your location? If you follow the "where is this place" thread you'll see the endless possibilities for beautiful cruising grounds.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn, 2 X's.
Cam, can I change my name?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

xort said:


> Damn, 2 X's.
> Cam, can I change my name?


What - you wanna be Xortex?


----------



## Xoxonis (Apr 19, 2008)

*Apologies for the X...*

My deepest and sincere apologies for the X...

My location is Vienna, but as it is not really much fun sailing on the Danube river (can take you to the Black Sea though...), I was thinking mainly of Greece (my home country). The problem is that no charter company that I have contacted will charter even a 26' to one person, despite my RYA qualification...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Faster said:


> What - you wanna be Xortex?


Naa, in the spirit of oneupmanship, I want 3 X's


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we all have high expectations!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcolm aboard. Talk about oneupmanship....BJ


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, it's a great site.


----------

